# Delta 28-195 Band Saw



## mlrlangley24 (Dec 27, 2013)

I just bought this band saw at a yard sale over this past wrekend. I'm having quite a bit of trouble finding both tires and blades for it. I already ordered a set of tires off of Ebay that will hopefully fit right. My problem now is finding blades for it. The length in the owners manual days 72 1/2". Does anyone know of a good place to buy blades this length?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is just one source...

http://www.amazon.com/Magnate-M72-5...1838526&sr=1-3&keywords=72+1+2+bandsaw+blades

I am sure a quick google search would find many more! I'd buy a couple to make the shipping less obnoxious!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Matt,

Most retailers sell blades in standard sizes, but any blade specialist will make the blade any length you want.

Wood Slicer Bandsaw Blade | Custom Length Bandsaw Blades


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Woodcraft also sells them.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

https://www.sawblade.com/

Reasonable prices considering you specify the exact length.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

If you're interested in Timber Wolf blades you can go to: Timber Wolf® Silicon Steel and Specialty Wood Cutting Blade Selection Chart They sell blades in your exact size. I usually buy my blades there except for the wood slicer blade from Highland Woodworking.


----------



## mlrlangley24 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks guys. I was able to find a blade on Ebay.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

I bought blades from sawblade.com last year , still sharp. I suggest you watch the video of Alex Snodgrass about Band saw set up. You'll learn a lot of stuff from him.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

steamfab said:


> I suggest you watch the video of Alex Snodgrass about Band saw set up. You'll learn a lot of stuff from him.


Which is this:
Band Saw Clinic with Alex Snodgrass - YouTube


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Just google " custom weld bandsaw blades".


----------

